# Geneva



## littleowl (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2015)

I have been to Geneva twice ...not somewhere I'd really want to return to..


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Charming!


----------



## littleowl (Aug 19, 2015)

The best thing about Geneva Holly is leaving.


----------



## Lon (Aug 19, 2015)

I visited Geneva April 1989 after taking a train from Montreux.


----------



## imp (Aug 19, 2015)

Been there, enjoyed it, what exactly is so "down" about Geneva?    imp


----------



## jujube (Aug 19, 2015)

It's expensive and frankly, a little boring....at least if you don't have a Swiss bank account.


----------

